# Lake Russell  Primitive



## CUTNHARE (Dec 4, 2011)

Dec 29-31 , Is this worth going to? Anyone had any luck on this hunt ?


----------



## Pablo15 (Dec 5, 2011)

Tough Hunt. Often REALLY COLD!!!!!!!! and crowded........but that time of year crowded is good to get em moving.


----------



## OceanNutt (Dec 8, 2011)

It's crowded but nowhere near as crowded as the gun hunt. It is cold but thats part of hunting. Since they moved the hunt to the end of the year I haven't killed anything on it. But I have seen deer. Not much food left so they travel a good bit. Food plots will be covered up with people though so unless you can be there real early, hit the woods. Any does that didn't get bred the first time around should be coming back in around that time. So might be a little rut action.


----------



## JonnyCatch5 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey there CUTNHARE.......i know a guy that is an expert at lake russell. I can pm you him his number.


----------



## hh300win (Dec 11, 2011)

Wear lots of orange and I mean lots of orange. Orange pants! Orange Socks! Orange Shirt! Orange Jacket! Orange Hat! Orange Boots! Orange Underwear! Orange Long John Set top and bottom because it is so cold. Make sure you have an orange treestand and an orange gun and lots of oranges to eat for citric acid since you will be walking so far to get away from the other hunters that will not be wearing orange. Do not hunt trails or creeks since you will be running into other hunters that are not wearing orange that are looking to blast the first piece of brown fur that has 4 hooves and no antlers. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## CUTNHARE (Dec 26, 2011)

who's going ?


----------



## NoOne (Dec 29, 2011)

Hunted this morning and only saw a chipmunk. It was cold and only heard around 3 shots total. Two of the shots were very close together, within 30 seconds of each other, must of had an autoloader muzzleloader.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 29, 2011)

I hunted over there myself this morning...... I heard 2 shots way off, seen 2 squirells and a lot of frost.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 29, 2011)

*Hunted this am as well*

Didnt get situated till 7:15. Walked 20 minutes up a mountain to my first spot only to have someone shine me off. My 2nd spot was another 20 minute walk down a mountain. About 1 hour after I got situated someone shot less than 100 yards from me. Twice in less than a minute   Never heard them again. My buddy and his son each got a doe. Only 2 checked out when we left at 11:30. Sure was a lot of hunters to be so little shooting. I heard 3 shots. 2 by the same gun. I scouted on Wednesday and found very little sign so I was not opptimistic. Gonna try my club next few days.


----------



## NoOne (Dec 30, 2011)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Didnt get situated till 7:15. Walked 20 minutes up a mountain to my first spot only to have someone shine me off. My 2nd spot was another 20 minute walk down a mountain. About 1 hour after I got situated someone shot less than 100 yards from me. Twice in less than a minute   Never heard them again. My buddy and his son each got a doe. Only 2 checked out when we left at 11:30. Sure was a lot of hunters to be so little shooting. I heard 3 shots. 2 by the same gun. I scouted on Wednesday and found very little sign so I was not opptimistic. Gonna try my club next few days.



Must of been that same autoloader muzzleloader I heard, guess they didn't read the regs or just don't care.

I did take a shot at a large boar hog moving through some thick brush but took out a small tree instead yesterday about dark. Went back this morning and nothing but 1 squirrel....I'm done.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 30, 2011)

Not saying it was a kid, but kids under 16 can use a modern rifle on PW hunts.


----------



## hoochman2 (Dec 30, 2011)

I didnt know a kid under 16 could use a modern rifle on pw hunts good to know


----------



## Pablo15 (Dec 31, 2011)

Bad hunt?


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 31, 2011)

*I was not aware...*



Danny Leigh said:


> Not saying it was a kid, but kids under 16 can use a modern rifle on PW hunts.



My 15 year old was sitting next to me with a ML.  I wish I had know this, even though we saw no deer.  I bet that is the reason I heard the shots ring out so close together.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 31, 2011)

PRIMITIVE WEAPONS SEASON
EITHER SEX:  Youth under 16 may hunt 
deer with any legal deer firearm during 
primitive weapons deer hunts and seasons. 
Oct. 15â€“21; Statewide, except in archery only counties and in accordance with bag 
limits, county-wide antler restrictions and 
other regulations. Primitive weapons hunters may not possess any centerfire or rimfire 
firearm while hunting during the primitive 
weapons season for deer, except that any person possessing a license to carry a concealed 
firearm that is valid in this state pursuant to 
OCGA §§ 16-11-126(f) or 16-11-129 may 
carry such firearm subject to the limitations 
of OCGA §§ 16-11-126 and 16-11-127 except where prohibited by federal law. Scopes 
may be used.


----------

